# Books Recommended by our Members (January 2011)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in December (2010), look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43881.msg772356.html#msg772356

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the link maker above to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do _not_ link through another site. 

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## astonwest (Dec 29, 2010)

I just finished reading the print copy of Broken Shine, but noticed it was also available for the Kindle. If you're into fantasies and romances, you'll definitely enjoy this one. I know I did. A tremendous tale about forbidden love and how far we'll go to experience it. Loved the characters, and the ending wasn't something I saw coming.



Love will be the death of him. Felicia Hunter earned herself the nickname Leeza early in life, and well as the reputation for being a klutz. How she landed a job in a glass store was a miracle. The bigger miracle is the mysterious designer who brings in the most beautiful glasswork she'd ever seen. Little does she know, he's an Immortal Knight Templar. Sir Liam has spent the last 700 years as a Knight Templar, faithful to the Balance Mandate. His charge is to protect humans from all manner mythical creatures. In the past 24 years, he's become more attached to Leeza than his vows of chastity allow. The closer Liam gets to Leeza, the more love and need surge through him. His feelings for her bring him to the very edge, but if she pulls him over, he may end up broken. Content warning, this story contains unbounded passion, a little bite-and-bleed love action and a Knight to die for.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Just finished Hard Day's Knight.

It' s brilliantly funny. John Hartness does gravelly snark better than anyone I've ever read. If you can imagine Jay and Silent Bob get turned into vampires, grow up a bit, decide to become Private Investigators (maybe they watched too many episodes of Angel?) and stumble from one misadventure to the next, you've got an idea of sort of how this book feels, but it's much, much better than I'm describing it.



Start the new year off with a laugh. Read this book!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

The Prince of Tides...oh gosh. One of the best books I've ever read. The writing is just crazy beautiful!!

I loved the movie and always wanted to read the book - I'm sorry it took me so long to get around to it.

With over 12,000 locations...it is WELL WORTH every cent of the $7.59 price tag.



_--- updated KindleBoards ebook link_


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I just finished the historical mystery, The Unquiet Bones, by Melvin Starr and just loved it. I noticed that he has a couple more in that series, but I don't see them on the Kindle. Has anyone read them or know if they will be coming out on the Kindle?

The mysteries are set in medieval times, in England, and offer a fascinating glimpse of the time period. I really enjoyed it.

_--- no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar... please read our Forum Decorum_


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

There are 2 other Melvin Starr books available (well, 1 and a pre-order)

 Hugh de Singleton 2

 Hugh de Singleton 3

They are listed as written by "Mel Starr" not "Melvin" and, as such, are not linked to the first.

_--- updated KindleBoards ebook link_


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

oooh, thank you TLRowley!
I hadn't realized I'd made a mistake when trying to search for them.
I'm glad you added the links -- I'm going to order/preorder them right now!

This is a lovely new year gift--for myself!


----------



## DmslinaDrtyDrss (Dec 2, 2010)

I read Mary McDonald's 'No Good Deed' the other day and was WOWED by it.  A intense and exciting read!  Totally recommended


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

For scifi readers:

Thor Conspiracy and Solar Flare by Larry Burkett


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Amy Corwin said:


> oooh, thank you TLRowley!
> I hadn't realized I'd made a mistake when trying to search for them.
> I'm glad you added the links -- I'm going to order/preorder them right now!
> 
> This is a lovely new year gift--for myself!


You're welcome, but you certainly didn't make a mistake. This is a problem on Amazon or the publisher. I'm not even sure how I remembered the mis-listing, but I'm glad I did if it helped you.

When I give myself permission to buy a new book, I may pick up the first one.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am recommending Plain Truth. It is set in an Amish community and concerns the death of a newborn. There is a murder trial. This book kept me interested throughout.


----------



## KindleLovinMike (Jan 6, 2011)

Four Years from Home by Larry Enright (99¢). About 40% thru on my new Kindle (yay!) and really liking it.

I got it because of this comment in the book bazaar by member Daveconifer. Here's what he said:
"All I can say is "Wow." I'll be thinking about this book (that I couldn't put down until I finished) for a long time. People, this is definitely something you should read. I'm not the smartest guy around, but all I can say is that until around the 95% mark -- "I didn't see that coming." And at that point I just plain didn't know what to expect. Funny? Yes. Comedy, no. It's suspenseful and riveting."

Sorry, I don't know how to link things in here to get the book picture, but here it is at amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Four-Years-from-Home-ebook/dp/B0045OURSW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleLovinMike said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to link things in here to get the book picture, but here it is at amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/Four-Years-from-Home-ebook/dp/B0045OURSW/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_1


Like this:


----------



## CRidilla (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going to recommend "Crossroads" by Steven Nedelton and "Rooms" by James Rubart.  I've also been impressed by Mr Nedelton's other books, including " The Raven Affair" and other.  I look forward to purchasing Mr. Nedelton' additional and future books.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Madeline said:


> The Prince of Tides...oh gosh. One of the best books I've ever read. The writing is just crazy beautiful!!
> 
> I loved the movie and always wanted to read the book - I'm sorry it took me so long to get around to it.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. This has got to be one of the best books I've ever read, and I encourage people to read it whenever I have a chance.


----------



## KindleLovinMike (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, Jeff. I subsequently also found a place under forum help that tells how to do the link thing. I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KerylR said:


> Just finished Hard Day's Knight.
> 
> It' s brilliantly funny. John Hartness does gravelly snark better than anyone I've ever read. If you can imagine Jay and Silent Bob get turned into vampires, grow up a bit, decide to become Private Investigators (maybe they watched too many episodes of Angel?) and stumble from one misadventure to the next, you've got an idea of sort of how this book feels, but it's much, much better than I'm describing it.
> 
> ...


I just downloaded the sample, and I like it so far. Will probably have to add it to my collection. Thanks!


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone - this is my first post in the "books recommended" section so hope I do this correctly.

I finished reading the fourth book in Edward Patterson's Jade Owl series - The People's Treasure.  This has turned out to be quite and epic story which takes place in present day (there is also a companion series that interweaves the story of the relics which occurs in ancient china call the Southern Swallow series).  I've read all the books in both series thus far.  These are good reads if you enjoy Chinese cultural excursions sprinkled in with some mystery and fantasy.  They are also long reads so you will need good periods of time to finish them (at least I did).

Ed's strength (I think) are his characters.  They are so real (their dialogue, actions, mannerisms, flaws, dreams, hopes...etc) especially their reactions to supernatural events that keeps the suspension of disbelief factor working.

I've enjoyed reading these and if you like this genre you might as well.

Todd


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed this book. Another view of Henry VIII. Completely fictional, but very good. And....I got it free last year. 
deb


----------



## readingforfun (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm into books about show business and have downloaded three books to my Kindle recently, all of which were pretty good. The first was "I'm Dying Up Here" - by William Knoedelseder. This book takes a look at the beginning years of the comedy club era in the United States and a labor dispute which took place between the comedians and the comedy clubs. Many of the most well known comedians like Jay Leno, David Letterman, Elayne Boosler, Richard Lewis, and Robin Williams are in the book.
    The second book was "Opening Act" by Jack Swersie. This book chronicles the author's 30-year career opening concerts for over one hundred of the 20th century's biggest stars. He talks about working with Perry Como, Rosemary Clooney, Milton Berle, Rosie O'Donnell, the Smothers Brothers, the Oak Ridge Boys, and many, many others. He also talks about many of the comedians who were mentioned in "I'm Dying Up Here".
    Finally, I read "Charlie Chaplin's Own Story" by Charlie Chaplin. This book had hundreds of formatting, spelling, and grammar errors, but was a very interesting read. If you can get past all the errors, it's a terrific book written by the talented, yet humble, Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## KerylR (Dec 28, 2010)

Just finished The Crown Conspiracy by Michael Sullivan.



Thoroughly lovely bit of old school sword and sorcery.

Want the full review? Go to: topublishornotto.blogspot.com


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd like to recommend Sharp Teeth by Toby Barlow.

The book description sounds like a complete turn off. A novel in verse about werewolves? Taking place in LA? Huh. However, it is one of the most engaging, original and well written books I have read in the past year. The poetic form allows the author to move forward without any unnecessary descriptions or usual tools of the trade. I would urge any book lover - even those who hate poetry or don't care for werewolves - to give it a try.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Re-reading one of my all-time favorites, Kristin Lavransdatter by Sigrid Undset, a Norwegian author and Nobel Prize winner in Literature.  I believe this book truly shaped me as a writer.  

Miriam


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

anguabell said:


> I'd like to recommend Sharp Teeth by Toby Barlow.
> 
> The book description sounds like a complete turn off. A novel in verse about werewolves? Taking place in LA? Huh. However, it is one of the most engaging, original and well written books I have read in the past year. The poetic form allows the author to move forward without any unnecessary descriptions or usual tools of the trade. I would urge any book lover - even those who hate poetry or don't care for werewolves - to give it a try.


Yikes, it's $10.99! I downloaded a sample, but I don't usually spend that much for Kindle books. If I find it to be as good as you say (and I like werewolves AND poetry), I will shell out the $10.99. Thanks for the heads up, as this is a book of which I have been totally unaware.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Yikes, it's $10.99! I downloaded a sample, but I don't usually spend that much for Kindle books. If I find it to be as good as you say (and I like werewolves AND poetry), I will shell out the $10.99. Thanks for the heads up, as this is a book of which I have been totally unaware.


Cindy, I originally got is as a hard cover book on sale at B&N (for much less I must say). I only recently saw it listed as available on Kindle. The prices of some of the Kindle books are quite insane.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

anguabell said:


> I'd like to recommend Sharp Teeth by Toby Barlow.
> 
> The book description sounds like a complete turn off. A novel in verse about werewolves? Taking place in LA? Huh. However, it is one of the most engaging, original and well written books I have read in the past year. The poetic form allows the author to move forward without any unnecessary descriptions or usual tools of the trade. I would urge any book lover - even those who hate poetry or don't care for werewolves - to give it a try.


This looks good so I bought it. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

anguabell said:


> Cindy, I originally got is as a hard cover book on sale at B&N (for much less I must say). I only recently saw it listed as available on Kindle. The prices of some of the Kindle books are quite insane.


I'll read the sample and then decide about buying it after that. If I didn't share an account with my daughters, I'd probably buy more books that are over $9.99, but my daughters have a fit when I spend more than that. They are convinced that publishers will continue to jack up the prices if people buy books that are priced above paperback prices (or over the $9.99 price that Amazon supposedly said in the beginning that would usually be the ceiling price). Personally, before my Kindle days, if I wanted to buy a book when it came out, I would find the best price, buy the book, pass it around for others to read, and not worry about it. (I've never been one to want to wait for an eagerly-awaited book to come out in paperback.) With e-books, I still feel like I am ahead of the game even if I spend more because I can read the book immediately, and those of us who share an account can all read it, even simultaneously if we want.

Hmmm. I may have just convinced myself to buy the book if I like it.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

KerylR said:


> Just finished Hard Day's Knight.
> 
> It' s brilliantly funny. John Hartness does gravelly snark better than anyone I've ever read. If you can imagine Jay and Silent Bob get turned into vampires, grow up a bit, decide to become Private Investigators (maybe they watched too many episodes of Angel?) and stumble from one misadventure to the next, you've got an idea of sort of how this book feels, but it's much, much better than I'm describing it.
> 
> ...


I just got this one, it's totally hilarious! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Amy Corwin said:


> I just finished the historical mystery, The Unquiet Bones, by Melvin Starr and just loved it. I noticed that he has a couple more in that series, but I don't see them on the Kindle. Has anyone read them or know if they will be coming out on the Kindle?
> 
> The mysteries are set in medieval times, in England, and offer a fascinating glimpse of the time period. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> _--- no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar... please read our Forum Decorum_


ooh those look good. Do they go down in price often?

Has anyone tried CJ Sansom? I LOVE his books about a Tudor period lawyer. They are GREAT. The first one in the series is Dissolution.


----------



## Chicki (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm reading Midnight, a fabulous historical romance by author Beverly Jenkins. It's about a woman who is a spy known as Lady Midnight during the Revolutionary War. She and her father own an inn the British soldiers have taken over. As a result, she has the ability to hear confidential conversations, which she then passes on to the Minutemen and their supporters.

I love everything I've ever read by Ms. Jenkins, whether contemporary or historical. Check her out at www.beverlyjenkins.net

*Chicki Brown*
Author of 
_*Hot Fun in the Summertime*_Facebook fan page: http://su.pr/1ny5ce
Barnes & Noble: http://su.pr/2CVnhi
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B003U6RT96 
Google eBooks: http://su.pr/3tss4D


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Just finished The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet, by David Mitchell. It's a beautifully written historical romance set in turn-of-the-19th-century Japan.

Adventure, suspense, mystery and romance-a true epic.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 13, 2011)

I just finished that as well, Mike, though I don't know if I liked it as much as you. It left me a little cold in the end. However, I will join in and say that Mr. Mitchell's Black Swan Green and Cloud Atlas are a blast.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my first post!

I'm reading Gone by Mo Hayder - it's a thriller about a child abduction and the attempts to catch the abductor who is always one step ahead of the police. It doesn't sound like the most original premise but the writing is of such high quality it really sets it apart from bog-standard thrillers. I'm only about halfway through but I'm gripped. It's especially scary if you have kids yourself. At one point, the abductor tries to snatch a 4-year-old girl and tells her he is going to hurt her stuffed rabbit; I have a 3-year-old daughter who carries a stuffed rabbit everywhere with her so I found my heart racing during this chapter.

I am in the UK so not sure if it's available in the US store too. But I rcommend it very highly.


----------



## ccs122300 (Dec 2, 2008)

I downloaded samples of every book posted in the Indie Romanace in the Book Bazar. I decided to start with Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance and PRINCESS ROBIN as my first 2 purchases. They are books by Dana Taylor and I have to say I had a great time reading them.

Devil Moon, was a great modern romance set in a small town with plenty of elements and twists to keep the reader interested all the way to the end. I nearly dropped my Kindle several times from laughing so hard out loud.

Princess Robin was the 2nd and after loving Devil Moon I was looking forward to it. It's a twist on the old tale of Robin Hood and I have to say I loved it! I loved Robin being a woman. I also enjoyed seeing the characters I knew from the old tale incorporated into the story. I liked the twists and turns the main characters made on their journey in the book.

If you're looking for some new romances these 2 are great! I've got about 150 samples (then hopefully books!) to get through and will post after I get through some books. This darn snow is keeping me from my free time (and 3 kids!) so hopefully I'll get another book or 2 this weekend!

 ​


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Just finished "The West" by Eddie Stack - this is a series of short stories that take place in western Ireland.  I think Stack was named one of the top 100 Irish writers.  It was quite good - all the stories were rich with imagery and strong characters.  Worth a look...


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just finished SWORN TO SILENCE by Linda Castillo. Great read! I usually dislike serial killer novels, but this featured a female protagonist in Amish country, and the contrast between the so-called "purity" of the Amish culture, and the darkness of the crime pulled me in. Great suspense, and nicely written too! The author was a former romance writer -- well, she's crossed over now. Highly recommended.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished reading Virtual Pulp: Tales of High Adventure, Low Adventure, and Misadventure by Henry Brown. Five of the most original and well written short stories that I've read in a long time. $2.99 for the Kindle edition.


----------



## markbeyer (Jan 9, 2011)

I just finished "The Sportswriter" by Richard Ford. The story of a regular guy, whose life is not so regular in the personal category. Ford's writing is clean, lyrical, with spot-on dialogue and imagery that always lets you know "the place."


----------



## Hornicorn (Sep 11, 2010)

I recently read The Master's Chair  by Mackenzie Morgan.
It was a very enjoyable quest adventure where 7 strangers learned to work together as a team, fight off bandits and assassins, and get one of their members to his Magic Tutor. 
When I first started reading this I got so caught in it that a couple of hours had passed before I even realized it!
By the time I finished I was so ready for the next book (which I have heard should be coming out sometime this year.) I am really looking forward to reading more about these people and finding out what happens to them.

If you enjoy fantasies in the tone of the Landover and Xanth series, with little harsh language and no blood and guts violence give this one a try. I believe you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## dondidio (Jan 23, 2011)

Not the best written but certainly an interesting insight into presidential politics was George Bush's Decision Points. Agree or disagree with the politics, you can't dispute the intrigue of making life or death decisions. Makes you wonder why anyone would want that job!

_--- no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

Just finished Dean Koontz new book "What the Night Knows".  If you are a Koontz fan I highly recommend it!  Koontz usually releases two books a year - one featuring his new character "Odd Thomas" and one which does not.  

This is a "non-Odd" book.  Probably one of the best I've read since my very favorite of all of them, "Watchers".  I loved the storyline.  Characters are regular folk - flawed and full of self-doubt.  Raises interesting questions regarding how much credence we give to the events of life - how much hold do they have over our actions.  And again, Koontz skirts around some spiritual issues.  He never disappoints when his beloved Golden Retrievers make an appearance somewhere within the story.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shantaram--Gregory David Roberts

Just a great read.  Good characters, great portrayals of slum life in Bombay.  Story of a guy who'd escaped from Prison in Australia and fled to Bombay.  Lives in the slums for a while, get involved with the local Mafia.  Ends up helping the Mujaheddin in the war against the Soviet Union etc.  Supposedly based very loosely on the author's life (he did escape from prison and flee to India etc.) though he's said the majority of the book is fiction.


----------



## ejkolodziej (Oct 28, 2010)

There are a couple books on Kindle I would recommend 

First is Marked by Elizabeth Naughton and the second is an author named Sascha Ilyvich. Warning though... Sascha does right erotic type stories. 

Besides that... Jeaniene Frost, Kim Harrison, Christopher Moore. Those three are always and will always be my favs.

<3's and Fangs,
Liz ^_^ 
_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

This book was sitting unread on my Kindle for a long time, and I just read it, and I can't believe I'm going to say this, but I think it's one of my favorite books of all time.  The sequence of events jumps around a lot, and there are many character's names to remember, but I don't care. Atkinson's writing is that good. The story goes from deeply moving to laugh out loud funny. I usually don't like anything too funny in a "serious" book, but in this book, it works. Atkinson seems to truly see every side of life. The only other book I've re-read in my life was Pride & Prejudice, but I think I might read this one again, or at least parts of it. Perhaps no one else will love it as much as I did. I have no perspective on the matter. I just love this author and this book!


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, I love Kate Atkinson! Behind the Scenes at the Museum is one of my all-time favorite books.


----------



## sam.walker1986 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would recommend GM Jordan's 2 books 'Swansong' and 'Tales from a Warped Mind'.  I wasn't sure what to expect from Swansong because it's an alternative love story, I am pretty open minded but I am never sure about how far I want to know about the fetish community.
I need not have worried, Swansong is a beautifully put together story that is both touching and insightful, giving the audience a window into the world of the BDSM community.

Tales from a Warped Mind is a series of short stories and oddities, after reading Swansong I was surprised, it was funny to the point that during one inclusion, Reminiscing, I found myself laughing so hard I nearly wet myself.

Swansong is my guilty pleasure, one I share with my friends


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I just finished reading "A Little Death in Dixie" by Lisa Turner and really enjoyed it. I even loaned it to my mom, who is reading it now. It's set in Memphis, and having been raised there, it was really interesting to see the way the city was portrayed. My brother-in-law is a cop in Memphis, so it was also interesting to see the portrayal of a Memphis police officer. It's a relief to read a book about the city that doesn't include constant references to Elvis. That gets old FAST. 
http://www.amazon.com/Little-Death-Dixie-ebook/dp/B003STDO4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1295990845&sr=1-1


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Glen Beck  The Overton Window


----------



## selftv (Jan 26, 2011)

If you're looking for a great and easy read that will inspire you, motivate and empower you to succeed Amazon has the book for just .99 for a limited time only exclusively for Kindle users. Against All Odds I Can Be by Mo Stegall http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E112V2

Its an empowerment guide that is both exhilarating and life changing. In these uncertain times of economic disparity, emotional discomfort and despondency, my need for motivation and empowerment was paramount.

Almost everywhere you turn, in every walk of life and in every community, people are feeling immovable, or overwhelmed and are in search of possibility and direction.

The author shows individuals the importance of self-discovery, how to maneuver through adverse situations, and gives practical steps to achieving life goals. It offers proportional doses of Vitamin E, which stands for EMPOWERMENT.

I cheated on my FEARS, broke up with my DOUBTS , got engaged to FAITH ,and now I'm marrying my Dreams. Thanks to Mo Stegall and his book Against All Odds I Can Be. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E112V2


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Wow. I loved her _Seabiscuit_, and this book is absolutely unputdownable if you love survival stories. $9.99 and not lendable but so very, very worth it.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Just finished Play Dead (Kindle version, although I think the link is to the print):



The whole series is finally available for Kindle. Play Dead was every bit as good as previous books; better in some ways. There were a couple of spots where I wanted stronger motivation, but overall--another excellent book in the series.


----------



## BrendaWallace (Oct 3, 2010)

This Dark Magic by Chryse Wymer which is the Kindleboards Book of the Day. This novella reads like an unforgettable Poe tale with a Noir feel. There are a number of ultra-creepy moments in The Dark Room that I won't ever be able to shake. This is one of those books that you don't want to put down. Charlie Landers, the main character, is three-dimensional, likeable, and adds humor in all the right places. The tale builds and never makes a predictable turn. Chryse Wymer, an author on the rise, wields her pen with intelligence, style, and a vivid voice, that never talks down to the reader. A thoroughly enjoyable read that I highly recommend.


----------



## Chryse (Oct 4, 2010)

If you're into noir, Megan Abbott is amazing. This is my favorite.


Die a Little

Flipping expensive on Kindle. I bought all three paperbacks on ebay for around this price, but still, this woman's amazing. Like Raymond Chandler reincarnated as a woman.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, does she ever have great cover art! Thanks -- the amazon synopses make all of hers sound good.


----------



## Elderdog73 (Jan 27, 2011)

Outstanding Horror Novel......

I Look forward to read another book from this author.....
The Red Church by Scott Nicholson


----------



## vianalky (Jan 10, 2011)

Birdsong
Excellent WWI investigation and Genealogy.
A 5* read.


----------



## bertcarson (Jan 28, 2011)

I found _*Round the Bend*_ by Nevil Shute, in 1982. In truth, it would be accurate to say it found me when a copy fell off the library shelf into my hands. Since then I've read it at least once a year. The message and the presentation are flawless and best of all, Dec 9, 2010, it was published in Kindle format.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Beth Burrow (Jan 30, 2011)

Author Jon F. Merz just came out with his newest book THE KENSEI!! LOVED IT! I love the fact that the book is based in Japan, is an action packed novel filled with martial arts, and the main character Lawson is a Vampire Ninja!! The fight scenes that Mr. Merz created in this book makes you feel as though you are there looking on. Love when a good book pulls you in as though you are a part of the action!! GREAT BOOK!!


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

bertcarson said:


> I found _*Round the Bend*_ by Nevil Shute, in 1982. In truth, it would be accurate to say it found me when a copy fell off the library shelf into my hands. Since then I've read it at least once a year. The message and the presentation are flawless and best of all, Dec 9, 2010, it was published in Kindle format.


Bert!! You are now my favorite Kindle Board member!!  I have been a fan of Nevil Shute for decades - own all of his works, including a first edition of his radio play _Vinland the Good_ - little known by anyone.

Thank you so much for letting me know that they are now available in the Kindle format. Won't buy them anytime soon because of the price combined with the fact that I own them already in a matched binding set (except for the aforementioned radio play - not available to Heron Books at the time his collected works were printed by them. It is good to know that they are available in the compact storage format of the Kindle should I ever need to drastically cut my DTB collection - already severely pruned over two past moves.

Nevil Shute writes some of the best fiction ever! Round the Bend is a favorite, as are Trustee From the Toolroom, A Town Like Alice, Ruined City, and The Chequer Board. Most of his 23 novels are well worth reading by anyone who has not already tried this author.

Pied Typer


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

I was coming here to recommend this same book when I saw your posting LOL great minds think alike, right. I agree with you on everything except you said that Mr. Merz's writing makes you feel like you are looking in on it... I actually felt like I was a part of it  I thought it was a fantastic book. I am excited for the next one in 2012.


Beth Burrow said:


> Author Jon F. Merz just came out with his newest book THE KENSEI!! LOVED IT! I love the fact that the book is based in Japan, is an action packed novel filled with martial arts, and the main character Lawson is a Vampire Ninja!! The fight scenes that Mr. Merz created in this book makes you feel as though you are there looking on. Love when a good book pulls you in as though you are a part of the action!! GREAT BOOK!!


----------



## TheMerleChloe (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep! I just read THE KENSEI too! I bought in kindle so that I could read it the day that it came out, but I had also ordered the paperback....several copies actually! I had read several other Jon F. Merz books including Parallax, Vicarious, and some of his short stories as well. I love the easy to understand storylines and he has an amazing way with words. I always see scenes played out in my mind as if it was already a movie! 

The Kensei dazzles readers with humor and wit, and balances a mixture of the Japanese culture, martial arts, and the more serious topic of human organ trafficking. I love the main character, Lawson, the vampire secret agent!

It has made me want to go back and read the books that started it all, like THE FIXER. So I ordered all of the books prior to THE KENSEI. Now I have every one on kindle!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Island of the Swans by Ciji Ware


Miriam Minger


----------



## Translator (Jan 24, 2011)

KindleLovinMike said:


> Four Years from Home by Larry Enright (99¢). About 40% thru on my new Kindle (yay!) and really liking it.
> 
> I got it because of this comment in the book bazaar by member Daveconifer. Here's what he said:
> "All I can say is "Wow." I'll be thinking about this book (that I couldn't put down until I finished) for a long time. People, this is definitely something you should read. I'm not the smartest guy around, but all I can say is that until around the 95% mark -- "I didn't see that coming." And at that point I just plain didn't know what to expect. Funny? Yes. Comedy, no. It's suspenseful and riveting."


This looks really interesting. I went ahead and bought it.
Thank you for the recommendation!!


----------



## JamieMcGuire (Jan 31, 2011)

I am reading Room by Emma Donoghue. The first paragraph hooked me. You'll want to make sure you begin this book on a weekend, because it's all you'll do until you finish!


----------

